# Firing reloaded ammo in a semi-auto handgun?



## SCW (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been told you should not shoot reloaded ammo in semi-auto handguns? Any thought on this subject? Thank you


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't know why they told you that. I reload for my 45 Kimber. I load factory bullets, and 185 gr lead that I cast myself. I have never had a problem.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

For self defense purposes yes, for plinking or competitions go for it. The self defense argument has to do with your reloads not conforming to published data on factory loads that have to do with powder residue radius and things which could lead to misunderstandings with the crime scene detectives or whatever, and the argument that the prosecutor will try to say how you made those "bullets" exta evil to increase malicious killing power or some bull crap like that. I haven't heard of point number 2 being used successfully, but there are documented cases about point #1 that has come back and bit someone.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

This may be in reference to not firing reloads with cast bullets in Glocks. Polygonal rifling is said to lead easier and cause more problems resulting from lead buildup (higher pressures and Kabooms) A bullet of proper size and hardness generally leaves very little leading but some manufactures are CYA. I shoot reloads (cast bullets) out of a Ruger P85, Beretta 96 and and WWII circa 1911 and see very little leading. Even so I run a bore snake through them every few mags to help out. many guys buy replacement barrels for Glocks with standard rifling for shooting reloaded ammo.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Virtually all manufacturers will have a note in the owners manuals for their firearms that using any ammo other than factory stuff will void the warranty. 
That being said, pproperly hand loaded ammo poses no danger to a firearm. I handload every single round that I fire - excepting rim fire ammo - from 22 Hornet to .416 Rigby. No problems with any gun and the handloads.
Pete


----------

